# no chamois on shorts?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone ride without chamois on shorts?

does your a## feel more sore without chamois?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I gave up on padded bike shorts entirely about a year ago, and now I just wear merino briefs over loose-fitting (not baggy) shorts. Did a 7-day bikepacking trip this spring, a 157-mile overnighter a month ago, and numerous other long day rides, and I've had no issues at all. I feel it is a much more breathable and comfortable solution, that actually minimizes/eliminates chafing on long rides, rather than the other way around. 

Rather than putting a bunch of money into fancy bike shorts, I've put it into good quality saddles that fit me instead. If you're going to forego padded shorts, a proper saddle is key.

And as with everything, YMMV, of course.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

My skinny but requires chamois. I dumped wearing shorts over them, and I'm way more comfortable. So yes, I ride with lycra


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I prefer it. I get more chafing without it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

They make chamois for speedo?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> They make chamois for speedo?


I am investigating it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Picard said:


> Has anyone ride without chamois on shorts?
> 
> does your a## feel more sore without chamois?


I haven't worn a diaper in over 10yrs. I can ride 5-6hrs without noticing anything. After about 7-9 days of riding in a row I'll notice a bit or irritation. Nothing epic, but it might motivate me to switch to one of my other saddles for really long trips.

My daily driver saddle is a WTB Pure. For longer trips I'll put a Selle Anatomica saddle on my mountain bike. For bikepacking I'll use a Selle Anatomica or a Brooks B17.

With the SA saddle I can ride once or twice a day for a month without diapers and there is zero irritation.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I wear a chamois mainly because I like bibs. If I could get some bibs with no chamois, and pockets on the back I would be happy. My ass-saddle interface is very comfortable.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

vikb said:


> I haven't worn a diaper in over 10yrs. I can ride 5-6hrs without noticing anything. After about 7-9 days of riding in a row I'll notice a bit or irritation. Nothing epic, but it might motivate me to switch to one of my other saddles for really long trips.
> 
> My daily driver saddle is a WTB Pure. For longer trips I'll put a Selle Anatomica saddle on my mountain bike. For bikepacking I'll use a Selle Anatomica or a Brooks B17.
> 
> With the SA saddle I can ride once or twice a day for a month without diapers and there is zero irritation.


I have to check out those saddles you mentioned


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm fine without a chamois once my grundle has hardened up/is in midseason form. In the beginning of the year I definitely need the padding.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Other than cost and fashion issues I can't see one single downside to a good pair of bibs with chamois.

_"Hey bro, how was your ride?"

"Dude it was great except for one thing, my ass was too comfy!"_


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Other than cost and fashion issues I can't see one single downside to a good pair of bibs with chamois.
> 
> _"Hey bro, how was your ride?"
> 
> "Dude it was great except for one thing, my ass was too comfy!"_


I find wearing diapers the opposite of comfy.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> I find wearing diapers the opposite of comfy.


Why diapers? I stop to pee.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Other than cost and fashion issues I can't see one single downside to a good pair of bibs with chamois.


I can think of a notable downside, and it's the main reason I've stopped wearing them: you are essentially creating a sweaty hothouse in your crotch, in which, over time, salt crystals from your sweat, etc. accumulate and can actually cause more rash/chafing. Maybe not a big deal on shorter rides, but magnified on long day rides and multi-day tours.

I don't think padded shorts actually do much of anything after you've been sitting on them for a while. The padding typically compresses to be so thin (even on high end shorts) as to be questionably effective any longer. The whole "padded short" thing came along when manufacturers started emphasizing lightweight race saddles over comfortable/supportive saddles.

Of course, use whatever works for you - we all have different needs. I'm just saying that I have found that keeping the undercarriage breathable with good airflow is ultimately a lot more comfortable, and I have no need for additional padding in my shorts. If you opt for a less than comfortable saddle, your needs will probably be different.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Why diapers? I stop to pee.


I don't know why diapers ask the folks wearing them on their rides. 

I stop to pee as well. Very easy when you are wearing boxers.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> I can think of a notable downside, and it's the main reason I've stopped wearing them: you are essentially creating a sweaty hothouse in your crotch, in which, over time, salt crystals from your sweat, etc. accumulate and can actually cause more rash/chafing. Maybe not a big deal on shorter rides, but magnified on long day rides and multi-day tours.


Then why do pro riders who are on their bikes for 5 hours a day, every day deal with them? For pros it's serious business and they take every precaution to avoid saddle sores, they could never put in the hours they do on a bike with cargo shorts and come out unscathed.

Wearing bibs doesn't mean you don't need a good saddle IME, they do nothing to help with a poorly fitting one.

Like you said, everyone should do what works for themselves.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> I don't know why diapers ask the folks wearing them on their rides.


I don't know, just seems weird to wear diapers if you're not going to utilize them. Never actually known anyone who wears them but if I come across anyone I don't think I'll ask them about it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't know, just seems weird to wear diapers if you're not going to utilize them. Never actually known anyone who wears them but if I come across anyone I don't think I'll ask them about it.


It's possible some folks wearing bike diapers are utilising them. I really don't ask people if they are peeing/pooing in their bike shorts.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> Then why do pro riders who are on their bikes for 5 hours a day, every day deal with them?


Are we talking roadies now? I know plenty of mtn bikers who spend long days in the saddle and don't wear bibs at all, with no issues. As for what pro roadies do and why, I long ago gave up on trying to figure that scene out, largely because it doesn't have any applicability for me.

As always when this topic comes up, some people love wearing them and some don't.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> I don't think padded shorts actually do much of anything after you've been sitting on them for a while. The padding typically compresses to be so thin (even on high end shorts) as to be questionably effective any longer.


The padding is only half of what makes bibs comfortable (for me) the other half is the compression fit which on a good pair of bibs completely eliminates chafing because the fabric is like a second skin and moves with you. With baggies there will always be some movement (friction) between the fabric and skin.

The whole "padded shorts thing" did not evolve with lightweight race saddles, they were in use when people were racing on 2 pound brooks saddles for the same reason all pros still use them, comfort.

Freedom of choice!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> Are we talking roadies now? I know plenty of mtn bikers who spend long days in the saddle and don't wear bibs at all, with no issues. As for what pro roadies do and why, I long ago gave up on trying to figure that scene out, largely because it doesn't have any applicability for me.


Pro roadies are a good example because they spend more time in the saddle than anyone and their livelihood depends on staying injury free.

Pro mountain bikers wear them for the same reason.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

did diaper started when road racers use for tour de France?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> The padding is only half of what makes bibs comfortable (for me) the other half is the compression fit which on a good pair of bibs completely eliminates chafing because the fabric is like a second skin and moves with you. With baggies there will always be some movement (friction) between the fabric and skin.


To clarify, I wear merino briefs under my shorts, which are form fitting and don't create any friction, but are far more breathable than having a big pad between my legs. I'm not just wearing loose shorts.

The end goal is being comfortable and avoiding chafing - some people apparently need lycra and padding to accomplish that, others don't. I don't believe it really has much of anything to do with saddle time - I've put lots of miles in on long days without a problem. Whatever it takes, there is no "right" or "wrong."


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I used to wear padded shorts etc but I gave up on them years ago. If you cycle enough you toughen up and do not need padding and without it you feel cooler. Overall I find it more comfortable without padding.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

So it's taken 25 posts to get to the real question???.... so now, who rides commando?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

bad andy said:


> So it's taken 25 posts to get to the real question???.... so now, who rides commando?


Half the population of Portland...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Half the population of Portland...


For the win.

Thread closed.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

bad andy said:


> So it's taken 25 posts to get to the real question???.... so now, who rides commando?


Nope.. I ride with speedo

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Picard said:


> Nope.. I ride with speedo


This him?


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I ditched padded shorts years ago. Proper saddle choice and adjustment is key. I'm much more comfortable without the padding 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Mr Pig said:


> This him?
> View attachment 1151838


and no helmet too?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Picard said:


> Has anyone ride without chamois on shorts?
> 
> does your a## feel more sore without chamois?


I've never ridden ridden with padded shorts 

Balls of steel 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was thinking the diaper comment was just an 'urban term' for padded shorts.

I'm glad to read this thread here since I've not been on a real long trip and have thus far not done much riding at all without wearing chamois shorts. My bigger rides were in the 20- 35 and 54 miles range but that isn't a common thing for me.
If I'm not wearing padded cargo shorts, then I'm using lycra/chamois under loose fitting cargo shorts. I got beer belly, 5'10.75 and 175 # Gotta hide the lycra.

I think it's time to consider testing it out as no padding and doing some of my normal rides in the 5 to 15 mile range to see how I do.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Diaper is the right term when the chamois is carrying 500ml of sweat


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I tried riding poc armor short without diaper. It feels much better than wearing diaper. I will switch over to shorts without diaper. 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I tried them once and it was awful lol. Walking around the house I felt like a duck and the comfort benifits while on the bike were questionable at best.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

i could not even imagine having all of that extra "bulk" in my crotch as I am riding. I usually ride between 2-4 hours at a time. I do experience "saddle ass" on the day after a ride, especially if I have not ridden for a while, but never enough to keep me off the bike.

I do also spend some time just standing on the pedals when I ride, especially going downhill.


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm mixed. I'll usually switch to a padded liner at around 40 miles of ride length, but I've done much longer rides without them and been fine. Depends on the saddle, too. I have Selle Anatomica on most of my bikes now and I can go longer without using the padded shorts, but if I think I'm going to be bounced around a lot I'll throw them on.

I prefer the more minimal ones, the REI Coop brand of liners are actually pretty nice - the padding isn't very thick, but still absorbs sweat well, and the panels breathe well. Not something I wear all the time, but a nice tool to have.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I did 2 hours at 100f+ in just shorts last week. The seam on my "dry" tech boxers sawed into my taint and thigh.

I'm not forgetting my bike shorts anymore. They do make thin chamois shorts as well, I think they're very comfortable.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

One Pivot said:


> I did 2 hours at 100f+ in just shorts last week. The seam on my "dry" tech boxers sawed into my taint and thigh.
> 
> I'm not forgetting my bike shorts anymore. They do make thin chamois shorts as well, I think they're very comfortable.


They also make shorts that don't have a seam right on your taint.


----------

